# Monter une image disque en masqué : applescript



## Meow the Catz (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans mon applescript j'ai : open "Macintosh HD:Jeux:XPLANE9.dmg"

C'est possible de monter cette image en masqué ? Je ne veux pas que Mac OS m'ouvre le répertoire.

Merci


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

Je ne comprends pas : tu veux que ça s'ouvre, ou non ?


----------



## flotow (13 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : tu veux que ça s'ouvre, ou non ?



en gros, ca monte, mais ca ne fait pas le 'autorun'  (ils appellent ca comment, chez apple, le autorun? )


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

Ou alors il veut que le répertoire soit monté mais qu'aucune fenêtre du Finder ne s'ouvre à cette occasion : ça, c'est parce que cela a été défini ainsi pour l'image disque et c'est elle qu'il faut modifier. Un jour j'ai vu un tuto ; je vais essayer de le trouver.


----------



## flotow (13 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ou alors il veut que le répertoire soit monté mais qu'aucune fenêtre du Finder ne s'ouvre à cette occasion : ça, c'est parce que cela a été défini ainsi pour l'image disque et c'est elle qu'il faut modifier. Un jour j'ai vu un tuto ; je vais essayer de le trouver.



quand je parlai de l'autorun (en comparaison a windows) il peut simplement ouvrir une fenêtre, sans forcement lancer un programme derrière!
ou alors, le monter, mais ne pas l'afficher (comme vmware quand il utilise la partition bootcamp, ca la demonte, mais elle est lisible (on la voit demontée dans l'utilitaire de disque, mais dans '/Volumes', elle n'y est pas!
c'est pas tout simplement un comportement des images disques aussi?


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

Un jour j'avais vu un tuto qui montrait comment faire pour ouvrir automatiquement un dossier dans une fenêtre.
Apparemment, il y avait une application (openUP) pour faire ça mais elle n'esxiste plus et la méthode est dorénavant d'utiliser la commande _bless_ avec l'option _--openfolder ze_folder_to_open_.

Mais je ne sais pas comment, une fois cette option attribuée au volume, on fait pour la supprimer ...


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2008)

Pour monter une image sur le bureau sans voir s'ouvrir une fenêtre Finder, on peut utiliser la commande "_hdid_".

Dans ton cas, en AppleScript ça devrait donner:
do shell script "hdid /Jeux/XPLANE9.dmg"​
J'ai testé, ça marche bien chez moi.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de lire une doc qui dit que la commande "_hdid_" est un peu vieillotte, n'existe que pour conserver une compatibilité avec les anciens système, et que par voie de conséquence il est préférable d'utiliser à sa place la commande "_hdiutil attach_".

Ça donnerait donc :
do shell script "hdiutil attach /Jeux/XPLANE9.dmg"​


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de faire le test et ça marche. C'est marrant, j'utilise souvent _hdiutil_ mais je n'avais pas remarqué ce comportement


----------



## Meow the Catz (13 Janvier 2008)

Merci


----------

